# Stardock's Star Control Origins - benchmark



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2019)

This benchmark from Stardock arrived in one of AMD's newsletters and to be honest, I only ever benchmark if I've made a significant upgrade.
I use Start 10, but have never played any of their games, but I'm sure they're fun
There are  Vulkan and DX12 benchmarks and you need to activate by email, which also submits your score to the leaderboards, which can be fun if you have a megascore, which I don't .








						Benchmark for Star Control: Origins
					

Run the benchmark for Star Control: Origins today.




					www.stardock.com
				



DX12





Vulkan


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

@Splinterdog what is your score? Stupid you don't see any score after running the benchmark, only on the website.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes, it's a bit daft that the result doesn't show locally, I must admit.
Here's mine:


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 14, 2019)

Hmm, no one else interested.


----------

